# Yellow jacket/wasp removal



## olson2334 (Mar 12, 2015)

I have a nest that I am guessing goes below my sidewalk. There is a small hole in my caulking between the house and siding I see them entering. 

I can't find the nest but know it to be back there. I shot tempo in first to this hole with no luck. I have also purchased d fence dust but a week after two applications they are still going in and out. 

I am wondering what options people think I have? One thought is I would defence dust it again and then apply new caulking? When applying the caulking do I need to remove the old? 

Thanks for the help


----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

I use this.... 








I apply the product early morning, before sunrise.
2 doses, they are no longer a problem.

Can't help ya w/the caulking...sorry...Don.


----------



## olson2334 (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. How would I apply that in my situation. I got a picture now that I am back home. On the right is where I first noticed them and I shot some foam in there thinking that would do it but they found another way as you can see. Notice where the one is coming out. Also you can see some cracks in the caulking. This is what I was referring. 

On a side note, Anyone know how to clean up foam that got on the stucco?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I used Seven dust so when they arrive or depart they have to walk a step or two through it. They carry that back to the nest and they all die.
I like to keep entrances I find open so I know where they are. If you close those holes off you may not frind where they switch to. Wait until their traffic drops to zero before sealing, IMO.

Bud


----------



## olson2334 (Mar 12, 2015)

Is seven dust similar to d fence dust? Since I can't see the nest maybe if i Iayer this in thick every other day and have them walk through it they will bring it back to the nest to kill the remaining you think?


----------



## 1865wingate (12 mo ago)

I have dealt with those for many years, sometimes they seem indestructible. If a couple survive they will usually be back. Are you showing a second entrance in the picture? I have occasionally gone to a farmers exchange and they gave me something a little less environmentally friendly to use. I had one nest in the ground that had about a 3/4" entry, sprayed it numerous times and they still survived. I took a long pole and dug out the entrance one evening hoping to get more spray in. Next morning I found the entire nest dug out of the ground with ten or so what looked like honey combs all torn to shreds. the nest in the ground was about the size of a basketball. A friend of mine that is a game warden said skunks did it. I would spray the hole with that Raid until it runs out somewhere else then plug both ends. I used to keep a case of Ortho Bee Bomb, no longer made, when I was stripping a roof to re roof.


----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

1865wingate said:


> A friend of mine that is a game warden said skunks did it. I would spray the hole with that Raid until it runs out somewhere else then plug both ends.


Yep... skunks love grubs. 

I disagree on plugging the hole until you know, for sure, there is no more activity from the nest/hive.

I got zapped yesterday mowing by a yellow jacket. Found the ground nest. Waited until dark. Bonus that it's been on the cool side. Gave them a healthy dose of spray. Waiting for sunrise to check for activity. I stuck a stick in the hole as a reminder. The hole swallowed the 12" long stick. I have no plans to dig it up. Will find an appropriate size rock to pound in the hole.

HTH...Don.


----------



## 1865wingate (12 mo ago)

notnew2diy said:


> Yep... skunks love grubs.
> 
> I disagree on plugging the hole until you know, for sure, there is no more activity from the nest/hive.
> 
> ...


about a half cup of black powder should do it.


----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

1865wingate said:


> about a half cup of black powder should do it.


Not gonna waste such a valuable commodity on bugs(big grin)...Don.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@olson2334 do you happen to have a picture of the critters in question? 

I ask because sometimes people call bumble bees yellow jackets. Yellow jackets are a type of wasp, like a hornet. (If you already know, etc., I'm also putting this up to inform others. It's a big topic of discussion at this time of year.)

Also, what city/county and state are you in? I ask because the further north you are, the more likely the colony may just go away with the coming of winter if it's wasps you have.


----------

